# Looking for some creative ideas



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

My son's class (grade 5) is having a gift exchange with a twist. They have to make the gift. I am looking for some creative ideas for him. He knows the boy that he picked likes hunting, but I am having some trouble coming up with ideas. The teacher sent home a note with some ideas, but I'm not sure how to incorporate hunting into them. 

photo frame
scrapbook page
baked cookies
ornament
draw a picture 
bag decorated with paints
nameplate
make up your own board game
burn a cd and create a cover for it

If anyone has any other creative ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You could cover a photo frame with camo fabric, or make a small bag out of camo to carry a snack in.

Get a reindeer cookie cutter, and maybe a turkey one (they should be on sale now) Make cookies, or better yet, make ornament out of dough with his name on them. A deer ornament would be cute! Maybe a small piece of camo or bright orange fabric tied around its neck.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2008/05/29/how-to-make-a-duck-tape-bullwhip/
I made these last Christmas for my grandson, he loved it after he was able to get it away from my son. I made it with camo duck tape..wallet has it.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you for the ideas! These are great! Keep them coming. :goodjob:


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you again for the ideas. My son decided to make a duct tape wallet. He made it last night. It turned out pretty darn cute. :goodjob:

Yesterday he told his teacher what he was making. She loved the idea!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

strawberrygirl said:


> Thank you again for the ideas. My son decided to make a duct tape wallet. He made it last night. It turned out pretty darn cute. :goodjob:
> 
> Yesterday he told his teacher what he was making. She loved the idea!


Cool..that site is cute. The wallet might just be a better choice than the bullwhip for a school gift..:rotfl:


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

mustangsally17 said:


> Cool..that site is cute. The wallet might just be a better choice than the bullwhip for a school gift..:rotfl:


I was thinking the same thing. I didn't want him to get into any trouble. It's pretty awesome though.


----------

